# Where to print panorama's



## F1addict (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a website, or if anyone in the Albany, NY area knows of a local place, that I can have panoramic pictures printed that I've stitched together in photoshop. There not huge images only between 6 and I think the largest I ever did was maybe 20 pictures stitched together.
We've tried shutterfly and they aren't able to do it and we haven't been able to find anything locally or online.

for example, these


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

Some online printers have a couple of standard pano sizes like 5x15 (3:1 aspect ratio)or 10x20 (2:1 aspect ratio) www.mpix.com .

However, at a good printer, like Mpix, you can get a custom print made.

Say you want your pano's printed 36 inches wide. Your first image (1024x202) has very close to a 5:1 aspect ratio. The long side is 5 times the length of the short side. The second is close to 5.8:1.

Mpix's widest print size is 36 inches. You could get a final print made that has both images (or more) on it. One image that is 36 inches by 7.2 inches, and the second at 36" x 6.2".

But, you'll have to layout the images out on a standard 24"x36" canvas, in image editing software, and add text in the blank white sections requesting the paper be trimmed by the print techs (a no charge service Mpix will gladly perform), or cut the prints yourself if you'd rather. Of course, you pay for a 24x36 piece of photographic paper.


----------



## F1addict (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you very much

we've been looking for a place to have this done for a while


----------



## Hardrock (Dec 7, 2009)

KmH said:


> Some online printers have a couple of standard pano sizes like 5x15 (3:1 aspect ratio)or 10x20 (2:1 aspect ratio) www.mpix.com .
> 
> However, at a good printer, like Mpix, you can get a custom print made.
> 
> ...


 

+1 also mpix has a preset pano that you can order at 5" x 30"


----------

